

Success is All in a Day's Work - tjr
http://finance.yahoo.com/expert/article/yourlife/18699

======
nazgulnarsil
the more I interact with the business world the more I realize that there are
talkers and there are doers. You become successful not just by being a doer,
but by surrounding yourself with other doers.

The nice thing about doers is that it's very easy to spot if you know what
you're looking for.

~~~
mtts
The bad thing about doers is that they're scarce.

And not just in the business world either. Talkers are everywhere and it
annoys the * out of me.

(btw - while it's true that you can spot doers and talkers from miles away, I
know one guy - only one - that is that rare creature: a talker who actually
does as well. amazing)

------
motoko
Ah yes, fluffy pablum from the man who stared in Expelled, the movie about why
big science is a big conspiracy to keep down THE TRUTH about intelligent
design.

~~~
palish
Are his words any less valid because of that?

~~~
trevelyan
Yes. It isn't exactly a challenge to find great artists and writers who worked
prodigiously through their lives and remained poor. I'm sure Vincent van Gogh
appreciates Stein's patronizing explanation of how the world works though.

~~~
sark
true, many great people worked hard throughout their lives and still never
achieved success in their lifetime. But on the other hand I can't think of a
single great personality who made it WITHOUT real hardwork.

~~~
Tichy
Maybe (I am not a historian). But it is a trivial statement that working
harder is the road to success. Also, perhaps as a 30 year old you should hang
out in bars at times nevertheless. What is he supposed to write about?

Still - this work harder thing is like the dieting tips in women's magazines.
We've all heard it about 1000 times before, but somehow we still need to be
reminded of it from time to time.

~~~
ArcticCelt
>But it is a trivial statement that working harder is the road to success.

My preferred despair poster explain perfectly your statement.

<http://www.despair.com/incompetence.html>

